# Bulk Salt Price's In Central Ohio



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I know everyone is looking for salt after the last event. So here is a thread to discuss bulk prices.

I have emailed about ten guys and so far a few have got back.

WGS- 20 ton $79.50

Kurtz Bros- 20 ton $95

Henderson Trucking- 20 Ton $83.50

All price's are delivered

Join in this thread and lets hear some quotes


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

About the same minus to other companies. $71.50 and $82.50 delivered Both columbus locals. Im really interested in what magic salt or snow slicer is delivered. I also hear BPS is selling central salt for about $85.


----------



## Dig-It-Landscap (Dec 13, 2006)

Try Trupointe. They were $63 + delivery last I checked.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Dig-It-Landscap;1429996 said:


> Try Trupointe. They were $63 + delivery last I checked.


is it good stuff? Thats a real good deal! The stuff i can get for 71.50 isnt the best.


----------



## Dig-It-Landscap (Dec 13, 2006)

What I have gotten so far has been great! It's so dry I haven't even had a problem with it freezing up. I'm pretty sure it comes from Central Salt.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Im getting mad at central salt, how long does it take to get back to some one????


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Mike S;1430299 said:


> Im getting mad at central salt, how long does it take to get back to some one????


WELL........................We are in the middle of a busy snow season. :laughing:


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Bossman 92;1430496 said:


> WELL........................We are in the middle of a busy snow season. :laughing:


:laughing:Yes the busy snow season! Not sure where it is but it is some where! LOL! Im really glad I didnt get crazy with the big progam this year. Busy season! Your funny! A friend of mine runs coal buckets and they have not run one load of salt yet...............


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

All the salt comes from the same salt pile on I-670, everyone gets it for different prices. I herd Henderson trucking owns the land it sit's on. So they usually do me the best. I use kurtz a lot so i can use my account.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Mike S;1428073 said:


> About the same minus to other companies. $71.50 and $82.50 delivered Both columbus locals. Im really interested in what magic salt or snow slicer is delivered. I also hear BPS is selling central salt for about $85.


Who's got $71.50?????


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Not all the companies pull out of 670 yard just A1, cargil, central, and a couple other sub let companies. Henderson owns the land and cargil owns the salt, kind of. The salt that is there is suposed to be bought and paid for already. Ya a local guy sells it for that not a bad source.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I really want to try some treated salt snow slicer or magic salt. The snow slicer really looks nice


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

We got 50 tonns this year from leisure lawn. We paid $69.00 per ton.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

Mike S;1430692 said:


> I really want to try some treated salt snow slicer or magic salt. The snow slicer really looks nice


snow slicer is great. never going back. worth the premium, just gotta get it through to the operators to spread less. I like it because we get about 3 yards worth of coverage on pavement from a 2 yd v box.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey Guys, I just saw this on Craigslist. But for some reason, I don't think we will be needing it anytime soon.

http://columbus.craigslist.org/bfs/2831380439.html


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I am going to try snow slicer next year once I run through my stock of clearlane which I am going to have a surplus for sure this year.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Young Pup;1438219 said:


> Hey Guys, I just saw this on Craigslist. But for some reason, I don't think we will be needing it anytime soon.
> 
> http://columbus.craigslist.org/bfs/2831380439.html


Wow, i drove by Brickman's main shop on Innis and they they have a huge salt barn full. It's everywhere you go. Store's with snow blowers, shovels, etc.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Young Pup;1438219 said:


> Hey Guys, I just saw this on Craigslist. But for some reason, I don't think we will be needing it anytime soon.
> 
> http://columbus.craigslist.org/bfs/2831380439.html


A 1000-1500 tons thats funny!!!!!! LOL!

Hi its not snowing and I need some one to come buy ALL of my salt that I spent ALL of my money on!

That suck, I feel bad for who ever that is.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Flawless440;1438327 said:


> Wow, i drove by Brickman's main shop on Innis and they they have a huge salt barn full. It's everywhere you go. Store's with snow blowers, shovels, etc.


Every one is sitting on salt. HA HAHAHAHAHA Not me! I didnt order any more, Im out I have nothing! Thumbs Up:laughing:

Central salt still has not got back with me on that treated stuff........ Oh well its not snowing.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

i cant belive they havent got back with you here in chicago i got a call back in 30-45mins from my area salt rep i could call the corp office and explain your self or i can get you a acc rep email i have talked to he is out of elgin il


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

Mike S;1438540 said:


> Every one is sitting on salt. HA HAHAHAHAHA Not me! I didnt order any more, Im out I have nothing! Thumbs Up:laughing:
> 
> Central salt still has not got back with me on that treated stuff........ Oh well its not snowing.


All I can say, is it is central salt! They are not terrible to deal with, but definitely not the easiest or best. Have had minor issues with them in the past two years. But they are the cheapest around here. I can get a number of the rep I contact, he should be able to get you squared away. PM me if you want his info.:salute:


----------

